# Found A Bag Of Duck Decoys @ FB



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I was bushwacking the phrag yesterday and found a bag of decoys. They were under 2" of ice with just a bag strap and 1 decoy sticking up. I broke the ice and recovered about 2 dozen duck decoys. Some of them are pretty nice, and I would want them back if they were mine. I believe they have been out there for several weeks because not many people travel out that way. Anyway, if you lost a bag of decoys I would like to get them back to you. There is one decoy in the bunch that has initials on the bottom.


----------



## Curl Collector (Jan 6, 2013)

I dont know who they belong to, but I was just wondering why you would take them?


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Because he is a good guy who wants to get someone's stuff back to them :O||:


If they were out there under 2" of ice, I am sure the were lost.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Somebody may have dumped them in desperation, especially if they are in a phrag forest. Or they were going to go back in to carry out another load, and lost it. I know of a few people that have had real troubles trying to get out of the phrag. It was very decent of you to bring them in and try to find their owner. It is not very smart to leave a bag of decoys out in the marsh...especially a public marsh. 
R


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Curl Collector said:


> I dont know who they belong to, but I was just wondering why you would take them?


Welcome to the forum!
These decoys were obviously lost by someone that was busting through the phrag. They were under 2" of ice and in 2' of water, submerged by the ice and snow. They have obviously been there for several weeks because of the algae growing on the decoys. Someone ditched them because the phrag was kicking their butt, or they fell off of a sled/carrier. I don't believe these would have been recovered just because of the location. I know I don't want to go back in there.


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> I was bushwacking the phrag yesterday and found a bag of decoys. They were under 2" of ice with just a bag strap and 1 decoy sticking up. I broke the ice and recovered about 2 dozen duck decoys. Some of them are pretty nice, and I would want them back if they were mine. I believe they have been out there for several weeks because not many people travel out that way. Anyway, if you lost a bag of decoys I would like to get them back to you. There is one decoy in the bunch that has initials on the bottom.


Your a stud! It is guys like you that make me love waterfowl hunting !!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Good on ya Fowlmouth.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Curl, what would you do? Pack 'em out and keep 'em saying nothing to anyone or pack them out get on a widely used forum and ask for the owner to come pick em up? Fortunately for the owner Fowlmouth is a stud and chose option 2 further demonstrating his honesty and trustworthiness. Curious about your choice? No offense but seems like a really odd first post. Troll maybe. Anyway, Fowlmouth, I've never met you in person but have never been anything but impressed by your forthcoming honesty, courtesy, and trustworthiness. If we ever meet I'd love to buy you a drink good sir.


----------



## Curl Collector (Jan 6, 2013)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Curl, what would you do? Pack 'em out and keep 'em saying nothing to anyone or pack them out get on a widely used forum and ask for the owner to come pick em up? Fortunately for the owner Fowlmouth is a stud and chose option 2 further demonstrating his honesty and trustworthiness. Curious about your choice? No offense but seems like a really odd first post. Troll maybe. Anyway, Fowlmouth, I've never met you in person but have never been anything but impressed by your forthcoming honesty, courtesy, and trustworthiness. If we ever meet I'd love to buy you a drink good sir.


USMARINE, I asked why because I was curious of the situation. Upon originally reading his post my choice would have been option 3. Leave them there. My logic would have been that it would be hard to lose 2 doz decoys without knowing. Therefore someone probably left them there purposely and plans to return to get them. There are many reasons someone might leave them and a few have been listed on previous posts. Now I didn't have all of the info at the time of the question. That is why I asked. Not all questions are an attack on a persons integrity, some are just questions.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys! 
Nobody has claimed them yet. If I can't find the owner I will donate them to a youth hunter next season. I don't need anymore decoys (that's what my wife tells me anyway)


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey you probably saved those decoys from a horrible death. My son left about two dozen of my decoys out in the swamp thinking they would be safe until next year. Wrong!!! All that was left was a bunch of melted plastic after a phrag burn.. It must have been horrible for them.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Like I said Curl, no offense man, just seemed like an odd first post, and there have been a lot of trolls on the forums lately. I'm also in a bad mood from being laid up and unable to get into the marsh and do any hunting of my own  It's all good. I guess I can see your point, I just haven't ever met anybody that dared leave their dec's out in the marsh on public ground. Fowlmouths logic was more in line with mine thats all. No harm no foul. Welcome to the forum by the way. Hope you find lots of good useful information. Theres some great guys on here, and they can and will give you some great info.


----------



## Curl Collector (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks, I've been reading for years, just never created an account.


----------



## Montego13 (Dec 2, 2012)

So you broke through 2" of ice, added 2 dozen dekes to your load, fought through the phrag jungle, and hauled them how far, and then posted it on the forum to get them back to their rightful owner?
That's an awful lot of work to do the right thing! Way to go Fowlmouth!

It would be great if everyone would put in half that effort


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

What he never told us was that it was up hill (Both ways) it was snowing,his arm was in a sling and he had a bad pedicure just hours earlier. :lol:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good thing it wasn't a few guys on here that found them. They would just keep them. According to an earlier thread. Good job fowlmouth karma will reward you.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys!
> Nobody has claimed them yet. If I can't find the owner I will donate them to a youth hunter next season. I don't need anymore decoys (that's what my wife tells me anyway)


good job man bring them out with you and trying to find the Owener of them. Your wife dont know what she talking about. You all was need more decoys. Some young hunter going to be happy next hunting season. nice job buddy.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> If I can't find the owner I will donate them to a youth hunter next season.
> 
> I'm a youth hunter :O•-: .... haha just kidding I hope somebody claims them. That would suck to loose that many.


----------

